# Weatherguard 300104-9-01 Tool Box, Compact Truck asking $400



## tom5462

WeatherGuard Defender Series Compact 300104-9-01 COMPACT SADDLE

Black in color. Asking $400 I live in the Chicagoland Suburbs. 



New, I’ve owned it since November 1st



All mounting hardware and KEYS included.



Dimensions 62 x 19.7 x 18.2



MSRP: $569





Came off a 2019 Ford Ranger XLT Sport



This tool box will fit on a Ford Ranger, Chevy Colorado, GMC Canyon, Toyota Tacoma, Late model compact trucks Dodge Dakota, Chevy S10.



I do have a price in mind I’m willing to negotiate at.


----------

